# Der Fußball-Weltmeister Sami Khedira (28) und das Model Lena Gercke (27) haben sich getrennt.



## Lion60 (7 Juli 2015)

"Lena Gercke und ich haben uns vor einigen Wochen gemeinsam entschieden, getrennte Wege zu gehen", heißt es in einer am Dienstag im Auftrag von Khedira verbreiteten Erklärung. "Keinem von uns fiel die Entscheidung leicht und wir bitten daher um Verständnis, dass weitere Details nicht mit der Öffentlichkeit geteilt werden."

Khedira und Gercke waren seit 2011 ein Paar und seit 2012 verlobt. Sie war 2006 erste Gewinnerin der Show "Germanys Next Topmodel". Sami Khedira wurde 2014 mit der Nationalmannschaft Weltmeister und wechselte im Sommer von Real Madrid zu Juventus Turin. © dpa

Sami Khedira und Lena Gercke haben sich getrennt


----------



## Padderson (7 Juli 2015)

Yippie:WOW:
Lena, ich hab gerade Zeit


----------



## Brian (7 Juli 2015)

Lena ich wäre bereit,danke für die Info... :thumbup:


----------



## vanhelsingmann (7 Juli 2015)

Können wir uns jetzt wieder auf mehr Unterwäsche-Shootings freuen?


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2015)

mehr Zeit für sexy shootings


----------



## krawutz (8 Juli 2015)

vanhelsingmann schrieb:


> Können wir uns jetzt wieder auf mehr Unterwäsche-Shootings freuen?



Und Lena spielt Fußball ?


----------



## goraji (8 Juli 2015)

Lief deswegen gestern um 20.15 Uhr nicht sogar ein Brennpunkt in der ARD... *wieher*


Seine Alte macht ´nen Schuh bevor er ganz in der fußballerischen Mittelklasse verschwindet....


----------



## AniaNiedieckLover (9 Juli 2015)

Juhuuuu :WOW:


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

ich konnte lena noch nie leiden


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

"Khedira ist ein elendiger Hund, ohne Ari hätt er Lena nie gebumst"

Zeile aus nem Bushido Song  freu mich dass sie Single ist


----------



## MaxiMax (15 Aug. 2015)

Sind Lena Gercke und Sami Khedira wieder zusammen? Die Beiden sollen zusammen in Südfrankreich sein.

Sind Lena Gercke und Sami Khedira wieder ein Paar?Promi Social


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

und wieder verliebt....


----------

